# Can someone give me a bit of advice please



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Can someone please give me a wee bit of advice as my confidence is not so good just now. We attended GCRM Glasgow Centre Reproductive Medicine Oct 2007 - We got the "DE only option" talk and the dreaded AMH test (abysmal 0.4). Anyway, if some of u have read my posts, unknown to everyone I had fallen pregnant just before the test, and even when the AMH results came through I still didn't know I was pregnant (m/c Dec 2007) so we put our names on waiting list for DE. Almost a year later, still TTC, chart temping, acupuncture, and absolutely no luck, I called them today to see if we can have appt to discuss our options. The nurse I spoke to said "what options, we can only offer you a DE".  Surely that is up to me and DH?  For peace of mind we would like to try a cycle with my eggs (if any) at least once, we strongly feel we need to do this as a moving on process.  It's our money and our peace of minds, and if it doesn't work we both know we've tried and it wasn't meant to be.  Anyway, I was adamant with this nurse and she grudgingly made an appt for us at end of September, reminding me I will need to pay for it.(of course!) . I am already nervous and stressed out thinking about it. I know my AMH is sad, but does anyone know if me falling pregnant last year might influence things, I know I ovulate every month through temp charting and acupuncture has regulated my cycle.Surely it's the overall information, not just the one result that should build a picture. Does anyone know if an IUI cycle might work.  Sorry to sound so desperate, but I find these medics very negative, and I want to be armed with some info and facts before my appointments so I can at least get my point across without bursting into tears.
Anyone from up here in Scotland heard of Dr Yates?  This is the consultant we're seeing.Different from the last time.
Matti x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

I'd go abroad if I were you - you just need an encouraging clinic who are prepared to give you their best shot. Clinics in this country tend to be so discouraging because they don't want to affect their stats.

Besides, there's no better or cheaper way to do things than on 'holiday' with a few glasses of wine, lovely food and some R&R!

My AMH is similar to yours and we had the additional crapola of my DH's vasectomy 16 years before. The Jinemed in Istanbul were wonderful. The clinical care, the personal care and the flexibility were fab.

Ignore this clinic - it's time to go elsewhere. You fell pregnant naturally, so it can be done after all.

Are you taking DHEA?


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

hello

I have been told that The Lister has a great success rate for 40+ and very happy to treat us 'oldies'.  Maybe worth a look at their website, the thread on here and a phone call?

Good luck with whatever you decide    
cr


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Matti,

Firstly really disappointed to hear how you've been treated at GCRM, as I've heard nothing but good reports about them and was thinking of approaching them next year for one last go of IVF (just turned 40 in July).

I had dealings with Dr Yates for my IVF treatements through the NHS at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary where I was fortunate to conceive my daughter. So she must also do work for the GCRM?

Sorry I don't have any advice for you, but totally agree with you on having one more go as you fell pg naturally before, I would have thought they would have taken this into some consideration?

Anyway, wishing you all the best for your journey, whatever route you decide to take,  

Luv
Gail x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Miranda, Claryrose, Gail
thanks for your positive replies- you've no idea how much better I feel. I sometimes feel my hopes of ttc are ridiculous and I'm asking for the impossible - I've come across such negativity - it wears you down.
Miranda -*Congratulations!!!!!! * - I remember you posting a reply to me last year when you had just fallen pregnant - I'm so pleased it turned out FAB!!!! What a cute little man!!
I do wonder whether we should be considering clinics further from home, abroad or down South like the Lister.I've looked at websites but never got round to making a call, I think now is the time. The problem is my DH isn't so keen as it's hard to get time off work and he thinks it would involve a lot of travelling. Is there a lot of to-ing and fro-ing during treatment Miranda? The holiday atmosphere and wine certainly sounds appealing! Do you mind if I ask if you took DHEA? I've researched it on the web but I'm still a bit wary.
Gail- If we attend our appointment in September I'll let you know how it goes. Me and DH have been discussing it tonight and know we have to come to a decision real soon.
Matti x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I took DHEA = we've had lots of success with it on the poor responders thread. There are a few studies that show it's hugely effective for women with diminished ovarian reserve, and even among the PRs we've had two natural pregnancies after DHEA- on of those women had an AMH of 0.5 and the other was 39 and had been trying for years.

It appears to almost treble the chances for us eggless peeps!

And remember the womb juice - red wine increases blood flow to the uterus, so enjoy!

No toing and froing with tx abroad - that's the best thing. When we went to the Lister there was sooo much travelling, but doing it abroad you get a lovely hotel near the clinic and stay there 18 days - that's it. You have lots of time, and the care you get is so much better than over here. They know your name or one thing - how great is that?

If you want the studies I've just posted two on the poor responders thread - I dare not post it again here as it's so long!   Have a squint over there...

xx


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Matti

I have friends who have both been successful at IM Barcelona Institute Marques and Ceram, Marbella, too.  Both were really happy with their treatment, the clinic and the staff.  Easy to get to, too!  In fact, two trips only are needed for either.  One for initial consultation and one for the transfer.  Sounds so easy!!  And a holiday with good weather as well!

Good luck with whatever route you decide to take  - so many options just when we almost think weare the end of the road.

cr


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey Matti,

Yes, would be great if you could let me know how you get on in Sept  

Good luck to everyone  

Gx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Girls
So many choices and SO little time!!!! I've started the ball rolling. I've filled in one of these online enquiry forms for all the clinics in Europe. Obviously they all have different rules etc. Some test AMH, whereas some aren't interested. I noticed Jinemed like a FSH below 10. Mine was very high one month and below 10 the next month so I guess it depends what month they test it.  Just praying that acupuncture has taken it back down. 
I've also noticed the thread on Create Health Clinic, Wimbledon today, it looks quite intriguing. I have emailed them today.  Next course of action is waiting for all info to arrive back and then persuading my DH - and of course, seeing who is prepared to give me a shot.  
Miranda - read the stuff on DHEA - it sounds so promising, I did read on a FF thread that apparently it can make fibroids grow. I know I have one of these, althought it didn't impose a threat pregnancy. I'll need more info on this as obv don't want the horrible thing to get bigger .
Thanks.... 
Matti x


----------

